# Trying to give an idiot phone support ...



## Watcher64 (Dec 26, 2011)

I made this vid a while back, but it still applies ...

slightly NSFW due to language ...






I hope you enjoy ...


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Dumbass with a broken phone... Lol I think I should start using that as a sig!

*"Yes, you're a dumbass with a broken phone"*


----------



## Avelnan (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

That is great, lmao thanks 
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I hate people like this. I ask someone what phone they have. Them: *heavy concentration* Me:*heavy anticipation* Them: AHA! It's the android! Me: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## droidvirzi (Jun 16, 2011)

Roflol. Like how u made the douche rainbow colored.


----------



## Watcher64 (Dec 26, 2011)

droidvirzi said:


> Roflol. Like how u made the douche rainbow colored.


Couldn't figure out how to make him iPhone colored ...


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

This is why I don't lurk in #android or #android-root on Freenode anymore.


----------

